

How can people not use Firefox 3? - globalrev

This maybe isn't suited to Hacker News but is there anyone on this forum that don't use Firefox 3?<p>I just switched from Firefox 2 and having both Safari and IE installe don my computer and while I thought Firefox 2 was really good it wasnt superior but Firefox 3 is just awesome.<p>The smartbar is awesome, Im having an evergrowing list of bookmarks but Firefox 3 handles that so nicely by suggesting and saving from previously visited sites.<p>IE is unsafe and slow, Safari doesn't handle everything and is ugly.
Firefox 3 is very fast, much faster than the previous and can handle much more tabs and windows, very welcome.
It is very customizable
(well entirely you could say considering it is open source but I mean for average Joe it is still fairly easy to change basic stuff).
Well done, all features are welcome, none are annoying.<p>A good example of how good open source can be!
======
run4yourlives
I'm actually not that happy with my FF3 experience so far. (FF is my primary
browser)

They've changed something with how the browser loads pages, and I find if I'm
loading a particularly unresponsive page, it hangs and I have no access to the
stop button. It' really quite annoying.

It seems to crash randomly without any input from me. Previously, FF would
crash sometimes if I opened too many tabs at once, now, FF crashes while I'm
moving my mouse.

The behavior of the bookmarks menu to me is completely counter intuitive and
very annoying. You basically can't access your bookmarks without automatically
creating a new one for the current page. That's wacko.

I'm still not happy that it's such a resource hog either. It's the number one
memory user on my pc right now... outpacing IDE's, email clients and MS
office. It's a fricken browser!

This could just be my experience, and FF is still my goto browser, but overall
I'm not that impressed with the direction Mozilla is going. I'd love it if
they licked the RAM issues and just kept things as simple as possible. I don't
need the "feature creep".

------
SwellJoe
I use it on my desktop, but I've decided not to upgrade from Firefox 2 on my
lappy until 3 stabilizes some. It crashes about every 20-45 minutes of usage,
which is deeply irritating. I'll probably revert to Firefox 2 on my desktop,
as well. I like the new stuff in Firebug, but it's not worth the instability.

I'm running the latest Opera on my XO, and find it much improved over older
versions--screen real estate is finally being respected in Opera (it used to
be really cramped, but has gotten more minimal). Speed is good, stability is
good, and memory usage is good. If I can get the hang of the JavaScript
debugger in Opera, I might even switch on my laptop and desktop. I never
thought I'd consider Opera a better browser than Firefox...but with the poor
stability and bloat of FF3, I'm finding myself not really _loving_ Firefox,
anymore. Hopefully, it'll get better with the next release.

------
jncraton
The latest version of Opera continues to outperform Firefox 3 in terms of
speed. IE7 is ugly and bloated, but it isn't terribly insecure or buggy. On
Mac, Camino is a good alternative to Firefox given that it uses the same
rendering engine but it uses native Cocoa APIs. I personally use Firefox 3
most of the time, but I also use Opera and IE7 for occasional browsing and
testing.

------
hopeless
The Awesome bar is actually pretty good but it takes some getting used to. The
bookmarks menu is weird and just plain stupid. And frankly, it crashes more
often than any piece of software I've owned in the last 5 years. I'm almost
willing to bet Win98 was more stable.

Still, I'm sticking with it in the hope that Mozilla will push out a
patched/stable version soon

------
gruseom
I've been sticking with 2 as a way of forcing myself to be careful about
writing performant code. That way the app I'm writing has a better chance of
being fast in the next generation of browsers. This is important. I could of
course just use 2 for testing, but I find that doesn't have quite the same
psychological effect.

------
aggieben
It's easy, friend. Two reasons:

a) most people simply don't care. period. IE6 (or whatever the OS opens when
they double-click "internet") will let them read news or check email. b) Their
Large Corporation, Inc., has a policy against open source, and they don't have
admin privileges anyway.

------
pg
I wish I knew. I installed it, but when I try to start it up, nothing happens.
(OSX 10.3.9, Powerbook G4)

~~~
parenthesis
OS X 10.4 is stated as the minimum requirement (but PPC is fine):

[http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/system-
requirements...](http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/system-
requirements/)

------
jamess
I installed a firefox 3 beta some time ago and hated it. I'm still using
firefox 2, though I guess at some point soon they're probably going to abandon
the branch and push firefox 3 on me via automatic updates. I'm not terribly
looking forward to it.

------
makecheck
Well at least for me:

At work, Firefox 3 won't even start under Window Maker...still trying to
figure out what's going on. So I'm stuck with Firefox 2.

And I don't use it on my Mac at home, because OmniWeb 5 is better in my
opinion.

------
crzivn
Opera! I have 6 windows open with a total of maybe 200 tabs (yes, I have a
problem). I think firefox would struggle in such cases. Not sure though. Also,
I'm making rationalizations for my emotional choice of browser. So there.

